
Drastically improving encrypted hard drive performance on Linux - gkop
https://wwahammy.com/drastically-improving-encrypted-hard-drive-performance-on-linux/
======
DyslexicAtheist
this module was already loaded by default on my debian sid. afaik it caused
issues with Lenovo notebooks in 2.x kernels long time back
[https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=597658](https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=597658) strange this is still disabled by default in
System76 laptops

